# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Welness en gezondheid >  Train uw geheugen - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Train uw geheugen,dag in,dag uit !!*

Vanaf de leeftijd van ongeveer vijftig jaar is een geheugen dat het af en toe laat afweten een bron van angst. Angst voor de ziekte van Alzheimer. Maar voordat het zover is, kan men ingrijpen en het opduiken van geheugenstoornissen doen vertragen. Wij vertellen u alvast hoe. 

*
Geheugenstoornissen voorkomen* 

Met het stijgen van de leeftijd, laat het geheugen het steeds vaker afweten. 
Sommige stoornissen zijn goedaardig en zijn niet meer dan het gevolg van het normale verouderingsproces van de hersenen, maar andere problemen zijn symptomen die kunnen wijzen op dementie en op de ziekte van Alzheimer. De naam vergeten van iemand die je een week tevoren ontmoette, sleutels verliezen of de verkeerde bus nemen, zijn probleempjes die dagelijks kunnen voorkomen, maar die wel als normaal omschreven worden. Maar midden in een zin een woord gebruiken dat absurd is en helemaal niet bij de context past, huissleutels in de koelkast stoppen en voornamen van naasten vergeten, zijn meer verontrustende symptomen waarvoor een arts geraadpleegd moet worden. De 'normale' geheugenprobleempjes kunnen afgeremd worden door het verstand dagelijks te oefenen. 

*
Spelletjes zonder grenzen* 

Spelletjes als sudoku, kruiswoordraadsels, schaken, scrabble, enz. zijn excellent om het geheugen te laten werken, maar de werking van de hersenen is zo complex en gevarieerd dat men zich niet mag beperken tot één soort hersengymnastiek. Vergelijk het met voeding, een gezonde voeding moet ook gevarieerd zijn. De hersenen moeten dan ook op verschillende manieren getraind worden. Er moet een beroep gedaan worden op logica, redeneringvermogen, woordenschat, kennis, enz. Puzzelen, lezen, knutselen en andere activiteiten, van breien tot bloemschikken en schilderen of tekenen, zijn aangewezen. 

*
Sociale contacten cultiveren* 

Een andere manier om de hersenen te trainen is het sociaal contact: ontmoetingen, discussies, reizen, uitstapjes, corresponderen, mailen, enz. 


*Lichaamsbeweging voor de hersenen* 

Lichaamsbeweging, ook als ze matig is, kan helpen, op voorwaarde dat er een 
regelmaat is. Het kan stappen zijn of ook yoga, gymnastiek en tuinieren. Het is aan u om te kiezen welke vorm van lichaamsbeweging het beste bij u past. Lichaamsbeweging is belangrijk, ook voor de doorbloeding van de hersenen en de nodige zuurstoftoevoer. 
*

Het belang van nachtrust* 

De slaap is op elke leeftijd nodig om informatie op te slaan. Een goed geheugen kan dan ook niet zonder een goede nachtrust. 


*Zen* 

Kijk uit met depressies en angsten. Omdat ze gepaard gaan met een concentratiedaling, hebben ze ook een invloed op het geheugen. Dat geldt ook voor geneesmiddelen zoals antidepressiva, tranquillizers, slaapmiddelen, bètablokkers of antihistaminica die de waakzaamheid doen dalen. 


*Geen of heel weinig alcohol* 

Op lange termijn leidt de overmatige consumptie van alcohol tot hersenletsels en heeft het een negatieve invloed op het geheugen. 


*Evenwichtige voeding* 

Om de hersenen te voorzien van al het nodige is een gevarieerde en evenwichtige voeding vereist. 


*Een regelmatige check-up* 

Hypertensie, een te hoog cholesterolgehalte en overgewicht zijn aandoeningen die opgespoord en behandeld moeten worden omdat ze het risico op cardiovasculaire aandoeningen doen stijgen die op hun beurt tot hersenletsels zoals vasculaire dementie kunnen leiden. 

*
Ogen en oren in de gaten houden 
*
Ouder worden kan ook gepaard gaan met een minder goed zicht en een verminderd gehoor. Dat kan als gevolg hebben dat men niet of minder leest, puzzelt, knutselt, enz. 
Een minder goed gehoor kan dan weer tot vereenzaming leiden. 


(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

